# Kaizers Orchestra



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A Norwegian alternative/gypsy rock band. I only know one song so far: Aldri Vodka Violeta (from volume 3 of the Violeta Violeta trilogy). 
Any fans here?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I've never heard of them before. But rest assured, I WILL become a fan of them! For you, COAG! 

I haven't slept yet, can you tell??


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure. They are quite cool. Though a little shocked that they have Australian fans.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Is their name Kaziers, as in "Kings"? Or does Kaizer mean something else in Norwegian?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Sure. They are quite cool. Though a little shocked that they have Australian fans.


My friend was random youtubing and sent me a link to Aldri Vodka Violeta, never having heard of them before, instantly loved the song. 
Thanks for those other thinks, I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually have no idea of what it means.


----------

